# Philadelphia riding? New to the area



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

My wife and I are moving to Philadelphia this year, probably Lansdowne area. We're both avid riders and racers. Obviously we're both stoked to ride the schuylkill river. Any other tips for good roads and routes in the area? Do people really do intervals around the airport on Hog Island Rd?


----------



## clonechemist (Sep 8, 2006)

Congrats - Philly is awesome, and the cycling scene is large, diverse, and active. Most of the big, racer-oriented rides start from the vicinity of the art museum. Coming from Lansdowne, you'd probably just want to head west to good training roads if you're not meeting others in the city first. There is some good riding to be had along the Schuylkill (lots of punchy short climbs), but the Schuylkill river trail itself is usually too busy to be enjoyable.

Here's my own favorite loop:
Bike Ride Profile | solo, windy tempo ride = 'beautiful', but also 'ouch' near Philadelphia | Times and Records | Strava

And here's a page with mapmyride links for a couple more good loops:
Penn Cycling | Local Riding

Also, keep an eye out for QCW cycling, the biggest and probably most active club/team - they post a lot of rides:
https://www.facebook.com/QCWcycling

Finally, if you do end up in Lansdowne, make sure to check out all the following, located in West Philly, just a few miles to the east off Baltimore Avenue:
Fu-wah mini market - delicious, cheap bahn mi for takeout
Abyssinia Ethiopian restaurant - great little bar upstairs called too, called Fiume, that hosts bluegrass jams on Thursday nights
Clark Park - home of Philly's biggest and best farmer's market, open year round


----------



## Dave1442397 (May 5, 2011)

There are lots of great routes around Philly. If you like hill rides, the first of these is the hardest one I've done (my gearing didn't help) and the second is a lot easier, but still fun -
Bike Ride Profile | Philly Dirty Dozen (12 hills), Philadelphia, PA near Cherry Hill | Times and Records | Strava

We'll be doing this one again on 4/12/14 - Bike Ride Profile | Hilly Philly near United States | Times and Records | Strava

A lot of Philly riders come to our Saturday ride in South Jersey - Summit Cycling Club of New Jersey - The Saturday Ride

If you like long, flat straightaways and small rolling hills, South Jersey is nice. Once you get East of Rt 73 and into the countryside, the traffic really dies down.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Check out The Bicycle Club of Philadelphia -Home


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

I am going to give you a different spin - 

As one who lives in the area and has been cycling here for over 20 years, I will tell you the cycling in the area is average at best - and I use average generously as not to offend the faithful.

Why do I feel this way - I will make it really simple for you to understand:

- 2004 - hit by a car - in the widest bikelane you ever saw - on Bustleton Ave. When I awoke my bike was in tatters and the police had no interest in pursuing the suspect, who did stop, got out of her car, tossed her cigarette and proceeded to kick me and say, and I quote, "C'mon get up baby - you gonne be fine", got her car and drove away. Not enough for you? The gas station owner, of who's property I landed on, had the whole thing on surveillance camera - yet - Phila. PD had no interest in pursuing her, the license plate number - nothing.

2006 - riding the Schuykill River Trail - minding own business just south of Norristown - here he comes - roller blader - on the trail - arms swinging - moved over as he came towards me - lost traction - off into the bushes - guy keeps going, not a word said or care given.

2010 - last ride in Philadelphia - same S. River Trail - 2 kids come out of an woods in no man's land just before trail ends, with knives, stand in middle of road. I try to run past them - right thigh slashed with knife - 22 stitches. Police were called to hospital and wanted to know what trouble I caused and why i was in a knife fight ???

I don't ride in Philadelphia any longer - I take my bike to other cities (NY/DC/BOSTON) and never have an issue. You want to ride in Philadelphia go ahead - not me.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm from a nearby town and I'm back visiting family 4-5 times a year. Lansdowne is a tough place to ride from. It's pretty congested with a lot of clueless drivers who don;t usually see bike riders in that neighborhood. The congestion doesn't let up until you start getting past Media to the west. Fort Mifflin Road and Hog Island Road between the airport and the river are not bad, but there's not much to do other than that. Although PA Rte 291 is listed as Route E in the BicyclePA, I'd have a hard time doing it. The traffic is not the issue, but rather going through some pretty tough towns (Chester). 

Here's a full list of cycling clubs around Philly. The Delaware Valley group seems to have good rides close to Lansdowne. 

Bike Clubs | Bicycle Coalition of Greater Philadelphia

Delaware Valley Bicycle Club - Saturday, May 31st 2014 38th bicycle Tour Bonkers Metric


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Big thanks everyone. Looks like we've got a good place to start.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2014)

I ride in Chester county. Lancaster county is a cyclists paradise!


----------

